# mexicanos, mejicanos



## odelotj

I have a curiosity. I know both ways are correct, at least I think... 
Tengo una curiosidad.  Creo que de los dos modos es correcto... 

Como lo prefieren nuestros foreros de ese lindo país?


----------



## ILT

Hola Salcador:

El nombre del país es México, con x, y como es nombre propio, no se debe modificar.  A nosotros como mexicanos nos molesta que lo escriban con j.

Es como si a Héctor le escribieras su nombre Ector.

Saludos


----------



## Edher

Saludos a todos,

       I prefer MeXico, because even though this might sound silly, it feels more connected to our indigenous heritage. In other words,X marks the spot in this case. It makes the word seem more misterious and well, more Mexican. To me, the fact that it has an X but it's pronounce as a J, it shows the mixture of cultures. 

      Mejico seems a bit dull to me. Perhaps it's because to me, the letter X seems to stand out more than any other letter. Whenever, I see Mejico it feels like the word has a nose. hehehe. 

Edher


----------



## odelotj

Wow, no sabia, gracias ILT!!  Bueno, me imagino que dirán lo mismo tus compatriotas, pero te agradezco la información!


----------



## odelotj

Edher, o, no!  It's funny, I would never write, Mejico for the name of the country, I know it is with an X.  But its people, I dont know why I thought it different than the country, maybe I saw it more of a word and not a name?  I couldn't say, but I was curious of your opinions.  Thanks again


----------



## chica11

I'm sorry I thought the spelling Mexico en vez de Mejico (which I would say is incorrect but is mostly used by spaniards, I assume) and the use of X in many Mexican words, or names of towns/cities had to with the spaniards who originally conquered Mexico, who as I learned mainly came from the basque region and the north of Spain, and nothing to do with the way the Aztecs or other indigenous groups spelled words. I imagine they didn't use the greek alphabet. This is what I learned, I'm not saying it's right or anything. I also learned somewhere that the x used to have more of a sh sound then a J sound but somehow phonetically it changed. 
Maybe someone knows more about the history of Spanish and can shed some light on this.


----------



## marygg

hi,
chica11, in this link is the origin of the word Mexico and other interesting things

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?mexico

And also here, almost at the bottom of the page

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A9xico


----------



## chica11

Gracias Marygg por la información.  ¡Qué interestante! Siempre aprendo algo en este foro.


----------



## benraquel

Hola Chica11, solo quiero decir que no todos los mexicanos nos ofendemos si vemos Mejico escrito con "J" pero sí en su mayoría nos sentiríamos ofendidos o por lo menos tildaríamos a la persona de poco culta.


----------



## chica11

Hola Benraquel!
Entiendo perfectamente bien lo que dijiste.  En mi opinión México se escribe con x y no con j porque así se escribe el nombre de tu país.  Pero de todos modos, ¿Quién se escribe Méjico en vez de México? ¿ Hay ciertos paises que lo hacen? 

Gracias!


----------



## odelotj

Algunos en España. No se porque, se quito una repuesta de Belen, pero, tengo ratos ya de estar leyendo el enlase que puso sobre este tema. Pues, la vuelvo a poner aquí, a ver si no la vuelven a quitar.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4581&page=1&pp=20&highlight=mejico


----------



## benraquel

Chica, que yo sepa no necesariamente que haya un país que escriba México con "j", pero más que nada parece ser una tendencia de individuos con pobre agudeza cultural y secular. Es bueno que hagas ese tipo de preguntas, ya que todos podemos aprender de todos.


----------



## Reili

odelotj said:
			
		

> Wow, no sabia, gracias ILT!! Bueno, me imagino que dirán lo mismo tus compatriotas, pero te agradezco la información!


 
 Soy mexicano y no me molesta que lo escriban con "j", sí es para que lo pronuncien bien pues qué más da.


----------



## Emil

En mi cuidad la calle que tiene el nombre de su país se llama Méjico...pero ahora se prefiere escribir México, todo queda mas lindo con "x".


----------



## jealindgar

hola,
hace tiempo que quería preguntar sobre este tema, así que primero busqué y encontré este hilo, lo siento, pero no se me ha quedado claro.
Yo siempre escribo Méjico por lo que me explicó en una ocasión mi profesor de latín en el instituto. 

Aunque no recuerdo exactamente sus palabras, creo que comentó algo de que la "x" de México es la "j" en latín, y que realmente es Méjico, no México. Desde entonces siempre escribo Méjico y nunca México, ¿cómo pronuncian... "Méshico" si va con la "x"?

Necesito convencerme de que es México y no Méjico

Gracias


bueno, he encontrado esta información


> Esau Cardenas Martínez me cuenta que los españoles, al consumar la    conquista de esta tierra, oían a los nativos pronunciar "Meshico", y como    no existía la pronunciación de la "J" en esos tiempos, lo escribían    "México". Hernán Cortés, en sus cartas a los reyes de España, se refería    a esa nueva tierra como "México", con "X". Cuando cambió la grafía de la    "X" a "J", se le empezó a llamar "Méjico", pero se le siguió escribiendo    "México" con "X", lo cuál es válido, ya que la Real Academia de la    Lengua, a pesar de tener sus reglas de pronunciación, permite excepciones    para nombre propio.


y según la misma originalmente es con "x", pero por qué cambiarla a "j", y por qué con la "x" se pronuncia méjico?


----------



## diegodbs

Para ver la explicación de esto, buscar en la página de la RAE, ortografía, y luego buscar la palabra México. Está bien explicado.


----------



## belén

Y aquí tienes una "super" discusión, que aunque acabó por cerrarse, contiene muchísima información sobre el tema que te interesa.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Ilmo

En finés usamos nuestras propias traducciones de los nombres de países, como se hace también en otras lenguas.
México escribimos Meksiko y también lo pronunciamos correspondientemente. Mexicano es en finés "meksikolainen".


----------



## Viriato

La RAE admite las dos formas, pero recomienda el uso de "México, mexicano". Por cierto, en la lista de academias aparece "Academia *Mexicana *de la Lengua"


----------



## maidens

lo que no entiendo es por qué se enojan los mejicanos cuando lo escribimos sin la x. 
en castellano el sonido x=j no existe, entonces ¿deberíamos  pronunciar me*cs*icanos?


----------



## Yuribear

Gracias Belén y Odelotj por volver a poner el enlace... es cierto lo que dice esance..... aunque como Mexicana patriotera agregaría, que la "X" de México suena mucho más suave que la "j" que pronuncian en España que es más gutural.

*La "x" tiene varios sonidos.*.....al  menos en México 
*j *: como México, Xalapa (viva Xalapa!)
*sh*: Xitle, mexica
*s:* xochimilco, xóchitl
*cs*: exacto

... y pues como me*x*icana no suelto la *x* ni a trancasos!!!


----------



## ILT

maidens said:
			
		

> lo que no entiendo es por qué se enojan los mejicanos cuando lo escribimos sin la x.
> en castellano el sonido x=j no existe, entonces ¿deberíamos  pronunciar me*cs*icanos?



Simplemente porque el nombre de nuestro país es con X.  No veo cuál es la dificultad de respetar su grafía.  ¿O a poco en Argentina escriben "shuvia" para referirse al agua que derraman las nubes sobre la tierra?  Hasta donde yo sé el sonido de la ll no es sh.

Aunque el español es un idioma en el que la fonética va muy ligada a la grafía, existen excepciones, y eso no las hace menos válidas.


----------



## fenixpollo

Para los que están a favor de la reforma ortográfica para deletrear las nacionalidades de manera fonética, como _mejicano_, allí les aporto otras alternativas con la misma aceptuación:

espanioles
arjentinos
paraguallos
uruguaios
ekuatorianos
benesolanos
kolombianos
panamenios
nikaraguenses
zalvadorenios
kostarristenses
guatemaltekos
puertorrikenios
kubanos

...y, por supuesto...

amerikanos

Zaludos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Para los que están a favor de la reforma ortográfica para deletrear las nacionalidades de manera fonética, como _mejicano_, allí les aporto otras alternativas con la misma aceptuación:
> 
> espanioles
> arjentinos
> paraguallos
> uruguaios
> ekuatorianos
> benesolanos
> kolombianos
> panamenios
> nikaraguenses
> zalvadorenios
> kostarristenses
> guatemaltekos
> puertorrikenios
> kubanos
> 
> ...y, por supuesto...
> 
> amerikanos
> 
> Zaludos.



Sin acritud: esos casos, tal y como se escriben correctamente ya tienen completa concordancia fonética, y el caso de "espaniol" es igual al de "mexicano" en que no tienen ese concordancia ("español" y "mejicano" sí la tienen).


----------



## Roberto Yoxtaltépetl

*Pido se me ayude a terminar una vieja polémica que tengo con un amigo argentino ¿Que es lo correcto? ¿México o Méjico? o dado caso ¿Cual de los dos es mas correcto?*


----------



## Servando

Esto dice la RAE:

*México*. La grafía recomendada para este topónimo es _México,_ y su pronunciación correcta, [méjiko] (no [méksiko]). También se recomienda escribir con _x_ todos sus derivados: _mexicano, mexicanismo, _etc. (pron. [mejikáno, mejikanísmo, etc.]). La aparente falta de correspondencia entre grafía y pronunciación se debe a que la letra _x_ que aparece en la forma escrita de este y otros topónimos americanos (→</SPAN> Oaxaca y Texas) conserva el valor que tenía en épocas antiguas del idioma, en las que representaba el sonido que hoy corresponde a la letra _j_ (→</SPAN> x, 3 y 4). Este arcaísmo ortográfico se conservó en México y, por extensión, en el español de América, mientras que en España, las grafías usuales hasta no hace mucho eran _Méjico, mejicano, _etc. Aunque son también correctas las formas con _j,_ se recomiendan las grafías con _x_ por ser las usadas en el propio país y, mayoritariamente, en el resto de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## samueldclark

ademas d que es en honra a los Mexicas.... (los Aztecas)
su capital, Mexico-Tenochtitlan


----------



## belén

Mira aquí y también  aquí por favor. 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Grekh

en México lo escribimos México, y puesto que es nuestro país, tenemos más "derechos de autenticidad" jaj

en España y otros lugares lo escriben Méjico, ambas son correctas. Recordemos que la letra X no existía en el español ibérico. (españa)


----------



## belén

Uno este hilo con otro de los múltiples que discuten este tema, a fin de evitar más duplicaciones de temas.


----------



## Jaén

belen said:
			
		

> Uno este hilo con otro de los múltiples que discuten este tema, a fin de evitar más duplicaciones de temas.


Belen, sugiero que refieras todas las consultas sobre el tema a las discusiones anteriores, como ya lo has hecho, y cierres este hilo, si no, corre el peligro de no llevar a nada, como los anteriores, o peor, puede llevar a situaciones difíciles y descontroladas como ocurrió en el pasado.

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## pickypuck

Jaén said:
			
		

> Belen, sugiero que refieras todas las consultas sobre el tema a las discusiones anteriores, como ya lo has hecho, y cierres este hilo, si no, corre el peligro de no llevar a nada, como los anteriores, o peor, puede llevar a situaciones difíciles y descontroladas como ocurrió en el pasado.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Alberto.


 
Bueno, pero quizás cuando se desarrollaron esos hilos el Panhispánico no había sido aún publicado. Yo creo que está muy claro lo que dice sobre este asunto.

¡Olé!


----------



## belén

Jaén said:
			
		

> Belen, sugiero que refieras todas las consultas sobre el tema a las discusiones anteriores, como ya lo has hecho, y cierres este hilo, si no, corre el peligro de no llevar a nada, como los anteriores, o peor, puede llevar a situaciones difíciles y descontroladas como ocurrió en el pasado.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Alberto.


Si te fijas, los otros hilos están cerrados. He unido el último hilo al único de los hilos del tema que quedó sin cerrar, porque tampoco tiene sentido tener todos los hilos cerrados y que la gente no pueda aportar nada (aunque sinceramente, poco queda ya por aportar después de aproximadamente 1000 posts sobre el susodicho asunto  )


----------



## Jaén

belen said:
			
		

> (aunque sinceramente, poco queda ya por aportar después de aproximadamente 1000 posts sobre el susodicho asunto  )


Exactamente, ya ha quedado claro que toda la confusión se debe al hecho de que para muchos de nuestros amigos no-mexicanos se les hace difícil entender (o no saben, como quedó claro en una de las discusiones anteriores) que para los dialectos autóctonos mexicanos, la "x" tiene sonido de "j" en algunos casos, de "cs", de "s" o de "sh" en otros. Si leen bien aquellas discusiones, podrán llegar a esa conclusión.

Pero bueno...!

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## Yeu

Yo pienso que aunque España quiera que sea un solo español/castellano, si hay variaciones. En México se escribe México y si en España o Argentina quieren decirle Méjico bien también. Pero de ahí a que los mexicanos tengan que escribir Méjico porque no hay que corromper la lengua, hay diferencia.
Solo es cuestión de respeto, yo no ando con chilenos diciendoles como se pronuncian las palabaras, que es ¿como estas? y no "¿como tai?) y a los argentinos que no se dice "yo me schamo" si no "yo me llamo". O que cuando han ido a México, ¿a los españoles les han dicho que no se pisen la lengua porque en México no se pronuncía así las s, z? 
Cuando vayan a México o cualquier país respeten y aprendan la cultura del lugar, y como se habla aunque nos cueste más trabajo. Eso no nos hace ni más ni menos mexicanos, españoles, argentinos, chilenos, etc.


----------



## Outsider

Yeu said:
			
		

> En México se dice México y si en España o Argentina quieren decirle Méjico bien también.


¿No son lo mismo, las dos formas de decir? Creía que la diferencia era sólo en la escrita...


----------



## Yeu

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿No son lo mismo, las dos formas de decir? Creía que la diferencia era sólo en la escrita...


 
Si es una diferencia escrita, pero las "x" tiene diferente pronunciación en varias palabras como lo han mencionado anteriormente (con ejemplos).

Lo de escribir Méjico viene porque su pronunciación es así y ambas son correctas, pero no es socialmente aceptado en México, asi que cuando se refieran a mexicanos cuiden eso por si sale lo nacionalista.


----------



## fenixpollo

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿No son lo mismo, las dos formas de decir? Creía que la diferencia era sólo en la escrita...


 Lo que los comentarios arriba muestran es lo siguiente: lo que para los españoles es una variación gráfica, para los mexicanos es un asunto de identidad nacional. A los mexicanos les enseñan que hay una manera correcta de escribir _México_, mientras a los españoles les enseñan que hay dos maneras correctas.

No pienso que los españoles estén equivocados ni que tengan que cambiar si ortografía; pero pienso que deben de ser conscientes de esta diferencia cultural.  

Saludos


----------



## Yeu

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Lo que los comentarios arriba muestran es lo siguiente: lo que para los españoles es una variación gráfica, para los mexicanos es un asunto de identidad nacional. A los mexicanos les enseñan que hay una manera correcta de escribir _México_, mientras a los españoles les enseñan que hay dos maneras correctas.
> 
> No pienso que los españoles estén equivocados ni que tengan que cambiar si ortografía; pero pienso que deben de ser conscientes de esta diferencia cultural.
> 
> Saludos


 
No recuerdo si nos enseñaron que lo correcto es México, porque si mencionan que en España se escribe Méjico y se habla de la "x" y la "j" y si mal no recuerdo hasta un ejemplo de un español que visita México y se encuentra con las palabras "Oaxaca", "Xochimilco", etc. que resulta chistoso. Sabemos que se escribe asi en otros lugares y no hay problema, pero en México y entre mexicanos se escribe con "x".

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Como he dicho en otros thread de lo mismo, se escribe México por la simple razón que en la Constitución política de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos, México lleva X, ¡¡¡¡¡¡Es por ley!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Bue, esas competencias legales acaban miles de kilómetros antes de llegar a mi casa  Además, en la Constitución Española pone que el idioma oficial es el castellano y no por eso voy a dejar de llamarlo "español". Será por argumentos peregrinos...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Bue, esas competencias legales acaban miles de kilómetros antes de llegar a mi casa  Además, en la Constitución Española pone que el idioma oficial es el castellano y no por eso voy a dejar de llamarlo "español", que es como me enseñaron y hace todo el mundo donde vivo.


Claro pero sí México se llama oficilamente así pues ay que dejarlo como su nombre lo indica, aquí ya no importa como se pronuncie sino como se escribe, ya que en todos los documentos oficiales de nuestro país con cualquier otro pasñis (de hbla hispana por supùesto) el nombre vendrá como Mé*x*ico, no como Méjico


----------



## ILT

Este hilo se cierra por ser repetitivo. Si alguien quiere participar o emitir algún comentario, por favor hágalo en los otros hilos que hay sobre el tema.


----------

